# Free cd in 1 Hz increments from 10hz up



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought others may be able to use this cd. It can be used without REW which is just what I did until I get an external sound card. 

It's here: http://www.realtraps.com/test-cd.htm


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice find, Warner. All inclusive in one download. If anyone wants to test under 10hz, or above 300hz that RealTraps provides, you can download individual test tones here. Follow the link and then click on "Downloads".

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We offer several variations on our Downloads page. :T


----------

